# Contest: who will collect the most cancellation fees!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

i decided to be unforgiving son of a ***** when it comes to people requesting a ride and not showing up on time. I will collect every cancellation fee I can from now on. Technology has made it so easy to meet up as soon as I arrive. My time is money wasted when I am waiting.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

It's wrong when riders with 3.3 rating get fee cancels.

We need to fix it by canceling as often as possible to lower the chance of the first time cancel BS


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

This is the education Uber can provide its riders that it does NOT and we have to do something about. 

I ask every rider if Uber EVER sends them brief TIPS to explain how very basic things work or should be. And they all say they never receive anything to that effect. Enough of this bullshit that the driver have to provide a full service with almost a happy ending expectation no matter what. 

Put mutual respect and understanding into the equation to make it more meaningful.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

from now on:
1. Arrive on time
2. Hit arrived button
3. Start timer
4. At 2 minute mark text/call
5. At 5 minute mark cancel/no-show if still nobody in the car
6. Turn app off
7. Phone in airplane mode
8. Drive until you are in a different area and not receive same request


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Yesterday on a 4x surge , I drive to the requestor address, and he is no where to be found. 5 minutes later I send a text. He then calls me saying "where r u. I can't see you"
"I m in Main street as requested"
"I m not there are you coming to get me from XYZ restaurant"
"I m not familiar with it. Let me check how far is it and get back with you "
The new place is freaking 15 minutes away. He then calls and leave me a nasty message, cursing and all.
Good one buddy, I was debating if I should get your ass but you made it easy to just cancel as a no show...


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> from now on:
> 1. Arrive on time
> 2. Hit arrived button
> 3. Start timer
> ...


I incorporate step 4 all together with step 5 .......After 5 minutes send the text, then hit cancel "no show" all in one swipe


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I love it when they call and ask WhereAreYou?
Like that matters. What matters is where they are.
And some of them have no clue about that.

We are so spoiled by this smartphone magic.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I incorporate step 4 all together with step 5 .......After 5 minutes send the text, then hit cancel "no show" all in one swipe


What's on your avatar?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

:


grUBBER said:


> I love it when they call and ask WhereAreYou?


Paste this to your text shortcuts and have it ready for those who make you wait:
"Hi this is your uber driver, I've been waiting at (location) for more than 5 minutes and don't see you"
Your requirement to attempt contact will be met when sending this and you can hit cancel "no show" all at the same time....this has always resulted in the cancellation fee for me (only $5 in LA)


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> What's on your avatar?


It's a marble made by the Alley Agate Marble company around 1949


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> It's a marble made by the Alley Agate Marble company around 1949


No wonder I read your handle like gemthem


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

The name is meant to say "get them there safely".......getemtheresafely


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> The name is meant to say "get them there safely".......getemtheresafely


Safely always appears in the second line
I can see the gem and read it that way


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I incorporate step 4 all together with step 5 .......After 5 minutes send the text, then hit cancel "no show" all in one swipe


You have to give them a chance. By incorporating, you deny them the chance. Here is how I see it:
Chance 1: they see my progress on map and know I am there
Chance 2: they hear me hit arrived
Chance 3: they get a text at 2 minute mark
Chance 4: they have 3 more minutes to be in my ****ing car as I have already wasted 5 minutes not making money and another at least 10 minutes to get to this ****ing fare
5 minute up, no show, cancel and hope it wasn't one of these freebie ones you have to gift out to our very entitled non-tipping mostly late customers.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You have to give them a chance. By incorporating, you deny them the chance.


It's because THEY request a ride and it's because they can see me arriving real time and it's because they can hear when I hit arrive IS THEIR CHANCE... You are right that we could be making money instead of waiting for these assholes......After 5mins...text, no show, move on


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> from now on:
> 1. Arrive on time
> 2. Hit arrived button
> 3. Start timer
> ...


I don't do the courtesy of a call on uber. Not required and you've been there for 5 minutes.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You guys are getting paid on cancellations? Must be nice.


----------



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

I wonder if the rider was trying to game the system somehow.


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

I have only had to cancel 7 times and not gotten paid once for a cancellation.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> You guys are getting paid on cancellations? Must be nice.


Cancellation fee is some sort of rider education.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I chatted with many pax about cancellation policy. Almost all of them swore that they were not aware that if they cancel they will be charged.
Uber has a long way to go educating pax, and drivers. It seems though they like things to stay gray, since they are "IT" bs company


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I chatted with many pax about cancellation policy. Almost all of them swore that they were not aware that if they cancel they will be charged.
> Uber has a long way to go educating pax, and drivers. It seems though they like things to stay gray, since they are "IT" bs company


This is the same as consumers returning items to a store. Ask most and they don't know that Best Buy, Verizon, Sears - whoever charges a 15% re-stocking fee on most everything they sell. Most don't look at the costs when they need to cancel, they think it's "free" because they didn't have any services preformed . How about Hotel's and Airline tickets?

While I agree that riders need to be better informed, they won't get any smarter when it comes to cancellation fees, they will just keep on playing dumb because they think they are paying for nothing.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Drive to the pin, Press arrived, text immediately "Uber is at 123 Main St"
This gives you two things: 1) time of arrival to start 5 minute count.
2) tells pax you are at the address they gave you, now is not the time drive to another location!

Wait 6 minutes from text time and cancel "no show"


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

^^^^ That works also.....

Ubers requirement for the fee is at least 5mins AND attempt to contact PAX


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Drive to the pin, Press arrived, text immediately "Uber is at 123 Main St"
> This gives you two things: 1) time of arrival to start 5 minute count.
> 2) tells pax you are at the address they gave you, now is not the time drive to another location!
> 
> Wait 6 minutes from text time and cancel "no show"


I am adding a little bit more to the immediate arrival text. "This is your Uber driver. I have arrived at 123 Main St, which is the address in the 'pickup location' field you used in your request."

That way, when it's a wrong address, I respond "please double check the 'pickup location' field before making a new request." Cancel with "wrong address". Rider now trained to use the Uber app.


----------



## Peter Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> :
> 
> Paste this to your text shortcuts and have it ready for those who make you wait:
> "Hi this is your uber driver, I've been waiting at (location) for more than 5 minutes and don't see you"
> Your requirement to attempt contact will be met when sending this and you can hit cancel "no show" all at the same time....this has always resulted in the cancellation fee for me (only $5 in LA)


Thanks for the advice. I'll try this from now on. Seems every time this happens UBER advise it was their first time and I get $0. Hopefully this message will help going forward.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Peter Uber said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll try this from now on. Seems every time this happens UBER advise it was their first time and I get $0. Hopefully this message will help going forward.


If the pax is rated 5* more likeley you wont get the fee, as they may be new in their first cancellation.
In cases like that I try to call before hand to confirm the address and give an ETA.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> from now on:
> 1. Arrive on time
> 2. Hit arrived button
> 3. Start timer
> ...


POST # 4/ TAMPACINO: Sounds like a winnah!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> :
> 
> Paste this to your text shortcuts and have it ready for those who make you wait:
> "Hi this is your uber driver, I've been waiting at (location) for more than 5 minutes and don't see you"
> Your requirement to attempt contact will be met when sending this and you can hit cancel "no show" all at the same time....this has always resulted in the cancellation fee for me (only $5 in LA)


POST # 9 / ... SAFELY: I like your system, especially
since it has en$ured your €ancellation fee$.


----------

